# Russian Big Now Available



## Andre (29/4/14)

http://www.ezig-online.de/international/the-russian-big/the-russian-big-diy---rba-atomizer.php


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> http://www.ezig-online.de/international/the-russian-big/the-russian-big-diy---rba-atomizer.php



OMG! I'm going broke real fast thanks to a certain Capetonian living in the bush!


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I'm going broke real fast thanks to a certain Capetonian living in the bush!


Not to worry, have a shack available here on the plot. Bring enough batteries - no electricity!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

And man this site is not easy to use... half German and half bad translation... and then there is a link if you are outside the EU and it seems to take you back to the main site and I can't work out how to add to the shopping basket... and for some reason Chrome isn't translating it?

I give up...


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Not to worry, have a shack available here on the plot. Bring enough batteries - no electricity!



Can I not run an extension cord?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jimbo (29/4/14)

@Rob Fisher 
Don't bother with the Russian Big, rather wait for the New Mother of Russian.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

11ml of juice

that huge and must be pretty heavy as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Jimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Don't bother with the Russian Big, rather wait for the New Mother of Russian.
> 
> View attachment 4541



Oh YES please! I want one of dem!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

OK Chrome came to the party and did the translation and that helped! Russian Big on it's way! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Rip smaaks it stukkend!


----------



## Andre (29/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Rip smaaks it stukkend!


Mr Fisher, the idea is to first do the research, then the buying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Mr Fisher, the idea is to first do the research, then the buying.



And then don't you just love it when you live on the edge and do it the other way around!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

